# cost of elbow dysplasia surgery



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

My pup has bi-lateral elbow dysplasia. I have been to a specialist in Birmingham, AL about 2 months ago. They didn't really want to do surgery due to him not showing much sign of discomfort. The surgeon said that if he was going to do surgery he wanted to know for sure that he would be able to improve the dog's condition, and that he doubted that I would be able to notice much or any difference in his gait with or without surgery. He wanted me to come back in a month for another set of x-rays and another evaluation. It has been almost 2 months now, and I have not had an opportunity to get back. I don't see any difference in him now vs then, he walks with a slight limp that gets worse with escessive activity. I was quoted around $1600-$1800 for both elbows. Is that a good price? I am considering having it done just to hopefully fend off any more lameness and arthritis, but don't know if it is worth it. He is 8mo old now, when is too late to have the surgery done? Thanks


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

If vet was Jimmy Melton, trust his judgement. If not, see Jimmy Melton in the Brimingham area. He's as good as anyone in the country.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I had a Golden, Bailey, who had bilateral elbow dysplasia. She was 7 months old when she had her surgey in 1996. She had become uncomfortable-limping- to the point where I would have put her down. The surgery was $1,000 back in 1996, so my guess is that $1600-$1,800 is a reasonable fee these days.

I would strongly suggest that you find the best ortho vet you can find, as opposed to someone who may be a bit cheaper. I had 100% faith in the vet who did Bailey's surgery. The recovery was a bit rough, but she lived comfortably for almost 11 years. Her gait was never perfect and she would stairs 2 legs at a time, but she lived a happy, healthy life.

I would make the same decision again in a heartbeat.

M


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Find an orthopedic vet who uses a scope. Look on the ACVS website for a surgeon in your area. Do it ASAP-time makes a difference in how well your dog will do afterwards. Good luck!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Granddaddy said:


> If vet was Jimmy Melton, trust his judgement. If not, see Jimmy Melton in the Brimingham area. He's as good as anyone in the country.


I agree with David on Jimmy Milton, he is probably one of the best!


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

I had a dog with FCP in both elbows and had surgury in '96. I don't remember the cost but it was probably similar to what Miriam quoted you. My dog already had significant damage to his elbows. The surgey kept his elbows from worsening. He went on to fininsh his MHR after that. Most of his hunting was limited to waterfowl.

Trust the experts.

Tom


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

I just had one elbow scoped and a piece of bone/cartlidge removed from the elbow of my 5 year old canadian national finalist last thursday. The ortho sugeon, who did it via a scope, figured she had damaged the elbow joint at some time in the past.

Hopefully this will help her, but in the end the cost was about three grand. We now are trying to keep her quiet, in a crate and walk only to use the potty. This is really difficult.

Good luck with your pup.


Chris


----------

